# Cpu Lüfter EKL Alpenföhn Brocken, Nordwand oder Groß Clocker?



## d1rtyd3vil14 (31. Mai 2010)

*Cpu Lüfter EKL Alpenföhn Brocken, Nordwand oder Groß Clocker?*

Hey  

Alsooo .. ich hab einen AMD Phenom II x4 955 und ich bräuchte mal einen neuen CPU- Lüfter .. men jetztiger ist ziemlich viel zu laut ( Boxen lüfter )... hab mir diese drei (EKL Brocken, Groß Clockner und Nordwand) mal rausgesucht und habe gleich mehrere Fragen  

 Zum einen: Kann ich den Lüfter so einbauen, dass die Luft vorne eingesaugt und hinten wieder durch einen Gehäuselüfter rausgeblasen wird? Oder bei welchen ginge das nicht? 
Und zum anderen: Welcher der 3 hat das beste P/L Verhältnis und sind sie gut und leise? 

Lg


----------



## Hitman-47 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Cpu Lüfter EKL Alpenföhn Brocken, Nordwand oder Groß Clocker?*

Den Brocken kann man nur so montieren, dass er nach oben/unten bläst, bei den andren müsste es aber gehen.  Zu der Lautstärke und Kühlleistung kannst du dir ja mal Test´s anschauen, da gibt´s eigentlich genügend im Internet.


----------



## NeroNobody (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Cpu Lüfter EKL Alpenföhn Brocken, Nordwand oder Groß Clocker?*

Moin erst mal:
1. Bei AMD geht das nicht, da saugt der Lüfter von unten ein und nach oben raus. Solang du ein Case mit Lüftern oben hast, passt das.

2. Das Beste P/L - Verhältnis?! 
Ich würde einen Großglockner oder einen Brocken kaufen, der Aufpreis vom Brocken zum Nordwand ist meiner Meinung nach absolut ungerechtfertigt.
Solang du nicht Übertakten magst würde ich den Großglockner nehmen, der ist einfach zu montieren und hat für geringes OCen auch noch genug Leistung.

Ps: Alle 3 Sind relativ leise 

Edit: hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut, Nordwand und Großglockner kann man normal montieren..

Hast du schon mal über andere Kühler nachgedacht?!


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Cpu Lüfter EKL Alpenföhn Brocken, Nordwand oder Groß Clocker?*

ich habe schonmal den Mugen in betracht gezogen, denn da soll das ja gehen mit meinem "geplanten Luftstrom" ... aber ich war mir nicht sicher, ob der vielleicht nich doch zu groß ist..
 könntet ihr mir noch andere empfehlen, bei denen man auch den Luftstrom so kontrollieren kann? wär echt nett )


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Cpu Lüfter EKL Alpenföhn Brocken, Nordwand oder Groß Clocker?*

hmm .. also den EKL Nordwand kann man anscheinend so installieren, wie ich es gerne hätte
YouTube - AMD Phenom II X4 3.2 GHz Computer build is allmost ready!

 der kerl hat sogar dasselbe Gehäuse ...

wobei der Brocken doch ganz gut wäre wegen den 10Euro weniger .. zu dem habe ich allerdings nichts gefunden 

weiß da jemand zufällig noch mehr?


----------



## kassi (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Cpu Lüfter EKL Alpenföhn Brocken, Nordwand oder Groß Clocker?*

Was hast du denn für ein Gehäuse? Ich hab den Mugen. Der ist zwar wirklich groß, aber die P/L ist unschlagbar..

Edit: Also Du hast das NZXT M59 mit dem Seitenlüfter? Wenn Du den raus baust, sollte der Mugen eigentlich reinpassen, aber 100%ig sicher bin ich mir nicht.


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Cpu Lüfter EKL Alpenföhn Brocken, Nordwand oder Groß Clocker?*



NeroNobody schrieb:


> Moin erst mal:
> 
> 
> Edit: hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut, Nordwand und Großglockner kann man normal montieren..




also meinst du, wie ich es möchte?


----------



## moe (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Cpu Lüfter EKL Alpenföhn Brocken, Nordwand oder Groß Clocker?*

ja, meint er. 

also wenn einer von den dreien, dann der/die nordwand, weil man den brocken nicht "normal", also so, dass er hinten raus bläst montieren kann und die leistung besser ist als beim groß clockner.


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Cpu Lüfter EKL Alpenföhn Brocken, Nordwand oder Groß Clocker?*



moe schrieb:


> ja, meint er.
> 
> also wenn einer von den dreien, dann der/die nordwand, weil man den brocken nicht "normal", also so, dass er hinten raus bläst montieren kann und die leistung besser ist als beim groß clockner.





perfekt! 

 dann guck ich mir noch einige tests zu dem temperaturen bei Nordwand bzw. beim Clockner an und nehm einen davon 


wieder mal ein dicken dank an die geile Community hier !


----------



## Mirko81 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Cpu Lüfter EKL Alpenföhn Brocken, Nordwand oder Groß Clocker?*

Hallo,
also ich habe mir den GroßClock'ner Alpenföhn zugelegt und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Kühler.
Den kannst du so montieren wie du es benötigst und hat mit dem mitgelieferten Lüfter super Werte.Und mit nem 30er bei Alternate absolut im Rahmen.
Hab den selben Phenom wie du.Habe ihn auf 3.9MHz getaktet. Nach ner halben Stunde Prime war er gerademal 52Grad heiß. Mit meinem BeQuiet SilentWing PCGH Edition Lüfter übrigens um einiges leiser und kühler.
Kannst dir ja mal die Bilder anschauen wie ich ihn verbaut habe.

Mein Profil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Cpu Lüfter EKL Alpenföhn Brocken, Nordwand oder Groß Clocker?*



Mirko81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich habe mir den GroßClockner zugelegt und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Kühler.
> 
> Kannst dir ja mal die Bilder anschauen wie ich ihn verbaut habe.



Danke dir so wie du ihn eingebaut hast, ist es geplant  dann wird der Clockner wohl bald mal bestellt


----------



## Mirko81 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Cpu Lüfter EKL Alpenföhn Brocken, Nordwand oder Groß Clocker?*

Freut mich wenn ich helfen konnte.
Beantworte gerne weitere Fragen zum EKL GroßClock'ner Alpenföhn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

